# OTS: Baler, Aurora



## dolina (Apr 4, 2012)

Last Friday to Sunday, March 9-11, 2012 our camera club traveled to Baler, the capital of Aurora province. We spent three days photographing the area and having a great time.

These are the photos from the on the spot shoot (OTS)




Aliya Surf Camp by alabang, on Flickr




Hammock by alabang, on Flickr




Baler by alabang, on Flickr




Sail Away with Me... by alabang, on Flickr


----------

